# Ohm's Law 101



## CraftyZA (18/3/14)

Man this guy is funny!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## TylerD (18/3/14)

I love him. He rocks. You seen the electric guitar one @CraftyZA ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Riaz (18/3/14)

lovely vid @CraftyZA


----------



## Gazzacpt (18/3/14)

Classic

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (18/3/14)

LOL


----------



## ET (18/3/14)

wait hold on, was he messing about, well ok he was messing about a lot of the time but what i mean is, i was always taught that voltage doesnt matter, its the current ?


----------



## CraftyZA (18/3/14)

denizenx said:


> wait hold on, was he messing about, well ok he was messing about a lot of the time but what i mean is, i was always taught that voltage doesnt matter, its the current ?



What he said is true.
Remember, current is generated from resistance and voltage.
Voltage divided by resistance is the current.
So there is no such thing as an output of 20amps. 20 amps the the result of a certain voltage over a certain resistance.
it is true that sources are rated in amps, but that is only to indicate the max amps. So you can then calculate the max resistance for that source.

You can take an efest battery rated for 30A in your mech mod, and do a 4 ohm coil, and it will not be near 30A
it will actually only draw about 0.9 amps.


----------



## Hein510 (18/3/14)

HAHAHAHAHA! 12v electric toothbrush!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (18/3/14)

In laymen terms:

The VOLTAGE provides the TICKLE, but the CURRENT does the PENETRATION ??


----------



## Hein510 (18/3/14)

Almost soiled myself laughing at this one!!
??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (18/3/14)

This dude. Jackass the techie edition.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (9/4/14)

Bwhahahahaha!!!! This is some seriously funny stuff!!!!!!


----------



## Derek (9/4/14)

Sorry for derailing the funny part of this thread, but can someone explain why Mech mods don't like normal atomizers such as a Nautilus etc.. ? What difference does it make if I build a 1.5 Ohm coil on a RDA vs using a Normal atomizer also rated at 1.5 Ohm ? It does not make sense ?


----------



## Riaz (9/4/14)

Derek said:


> Sorry for derailing the funny part of this thread, but can someone explain why Mech mods don't like normal atomizers such as a Nautilus etc.. ?


what do you mean by this?


----------



## Derek (9/4/14)

It was something I picked up reading through the forum. If I remember correctly, someone advised Rob not to use his mechanical mods with his Nautilus...


----------



## johan (9/4/14)

Doesn't make sense to me either 1.5 Ohm = 1.5 Ohm ?????


----------



## Derek (9/4/14)

Exactly !!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (9/4/14)

i dont see why there should be any issues whether using a mech mod or electronic mod on your tanks.

the main thing is the resistance of the coil and the regulations of the mod in line with that.

ive used my russian with svd and nemesis without any issues- that is the same tank with same coil and everything and literally took it off the one and put it on the other.

the only difference is with the mech mod, the wattage is regulated by the coil, whereas with the electronic mod (svd) the wattage is regulated by you


----------



## Riaz (9/4/14)

simply put- with the mech mod, your coil decides what watts you vape (not taking into account the battery, which also plays a role)


----------



## Derek (9/4/14)

I Agree, Riaz... I will see if I can get the topic again because it did not made sense... Use your mechanical mod with a Aerotank etc. no problem !


----------



## drew (9/4/14)

Derek said:


> Sorry for derailing the funny part of this thread, but can someone explain why Mech mods don't like normal atomizers such as a Nautilus etc.. ? What difference does it make if I build a 1.5 Ohm coil on a RDA vs using a Normal atomizer also rated at 1.5 Ohm ? It does not make sense ?



My best guess would be the rubber insulators normally used in the coils for commercial tanks, I've burnt protank insulators with a regulated mod so I would imagine a mech could do some damage.


----------



## Reinvanhardt (9/4/14)

Derek said:


> Sorry for derailing the funny part of this thread, but can someone explain why Mech mods don't like normal atomizers such as a Nautilus etc.. ? What difference does it make if I build a 1.5 Ohm coil on a RDA vs using a Normal atomizer also rated at 1.5 Ohm ? It does not make sense ?



You may use a mech on a Nautilus no problem but the vape might be lacking.

Standard atties like the Nautilus only go down in resistance to about 1.5 ohms. On a mech that's hitting 11.8 watts, which might be sufficient, but a more common resistance like 2 ohms will only give you 8.8 watts, and that's only on a fully charged battery. The maximum voltage a mech can give is 4.2v

On a regulated mod you can utilize up to 6 volts or 15 watts (whichever comes first) which gives you a much bigger bang. Mechs are best used when vaping from 1.2 ohms downwards.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (9/4/14)

Classic answer @Reinvanhardt - so well worded!
Makes perfect sense.

And I guess if you try build a low ohm coil on a mPT2 for example, then the argument of burning the rubber seals etc starts to come into play...


----------



## CraftyZA (9/4/14)

Derek said:


> Sorry for derailing the funny part of this thread, but can someone explain why Mech mods don't like normal atomizers such as a Nautilus etc.. ? What difference does it make if I build a 1.5 Ohm coil on a RDA vs using a Normal atomizer also rated at 1.5 Ohm ? It does not make sense ?


Well i built a 1 ohm coil in a pt2, and it worked like a champ. My only issue was that it wicked to slow. Thus if i vape at my normal pace, it burnt the wick. Other than that it worked like a charm.
I've got close to 50 coils due for a rebuilt, so i'm trying what I can to revive them to make the best of it.


----------



## Silver (9/4/14)

Interesting @CraftyZA 
I was thinking of doing the same

What was the ID of your custom coil on the pT2? What wick? Cotton?
Was the wicking not fast enough perhaps because it was too narrow and not enough wick?


----------



## BhavZ (9/4/14)

From what I understand the reasons being why one should not use a commercial tank even with a rebuild coil on a mech is as follows:

1) you are not doing justice to the mech mod
2) if you are not using NR wire in the legs which are touching the rubber insulator you could burn the insulator and that is something you dont want.
3) the well where the juice sits to around the coil and wick to hydrate the coil is pretty small and cause the result of dry hits, dry hits at low ohms can be quite painful
4) The atty can get very hot if going low ohms but if you stick to the standard ohms of the coils that come with it then the issue takes longer to arrise
5) the wattage on a mech mod is not regulated (benefits are that it gives you a purer vape) and as result you can run the coil hotter and hotter which would burn through the insulator regardless of the ohms.
6) A regulated device generally has a built in cut off which prevents the coil from running too hot and that is obviously safer.
7) If I am not mistake if you run a coil for too long while firing you put the battery under load and if your coil is build to be on the brink of the max wattage this could lead to a lot of trouble as it could result in over drainage and finally battery leaking/venting

With all that said, if you are running anything above 1.20hms and limit your draw to 4-5sec pulls then you are relatively safe but I would not suggest chain vaping a commercial atty on a mech.

*NB!!! Please note the information above is based on my personal observations and experiences.*


----------



## Andre (11/4/14)

You can attribute that remark to me. I put my Aerotank on the Magneto mech and the first few puffs were ok, then the battery suddenly became as hot as hell, which had me putting it out of the line of fire very quickly. Absentmindedly did it again some time later and the same thing happened. S0, I cannot give you a technical explanation, but in practice it does not seem like a good idea to me. But, please feel free to put it to the test, I could be totally wrong.


----------

